# i'm in heaven



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

^^that pretty much translates how i feel right about now

hi there, i'm Resha from No. VA, i work in DC (just found out today that the nearest Sephora is in Georgetown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). that sucks...

anyway, i'm obviously new around these parts but i can see that i'm in good company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of pretty and very sweet beauties here from what i can tell.

nice to meet you all

oh, and this is my face lol:


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 10, 2008)

hello fellow DMV specktrette! yeah georgetown has sephora and mac right next to each other-oh how my wallet screams


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

hiiii

omg are u serious?? LE SIGH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm gonna have to take the metro over to those parts because i'm too far from here, and going to tysons requires weekend hours lol


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome. 
I am new here too.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome!  Glad to have you join us


----------



## n_c (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## belle89 (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome. Another DMV member, yay!


----------



## f!erce (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_




















^^that pretty much translates how i feel right about now

hi there, i'm Resha from No. VA, i work in DC (just found out today that the nearest Sephora is in Georgetown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). that sucks...

anyway, i'm obviously new around these parts but i can see that i'm in good company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of pretty and very sweet beauties here from what i can tell.

nice to meet you all

oh, and this is my face lol:




_

 

Welcome!  Dont know whereabouts in DC you work (I often take the shuttle to G'towne for my MAC and Sephora fix) but another option is Sephora in Pentagon City, if you are near the yellow or blue lines its not too far to hop on the metro during your lunch break, Sephora and MAC are but one floor apart!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks guys!

@f!erce, i work directly across the street from the White House, between H and New York, closest metro is McPherson Sq.


----------



## Scorpdva (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome. I have been a member for a while but usually just lurking. This site is fantastic!! Everyone so helpful.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome...My Mac Pro and Sephora are right near each other too...really sucks!! My purse screams and hollars as soon as I hit the entrance way


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Resha and


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Tish, my credit card committed suicide today when i was trying to buy some stuff from sephora.com. it cracked in half and told me to kiss it's ass lmao. at this rate, i'm gonna be the only one in my family with no money to spend on OTHERS. i've been buying a shitload of stuff for myself.



(but in all honesty, i haven't done that in years so it feels good to be selfish)


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^ Hey I'm all about spoiling myself at times to..Oh hell with me most of the time...But I love shopping for others too...Sometimes you just need that perk up buying...to make you feel better! BTW I feel GOOD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lots of perk-ups lately


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to specktra!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 13, 2008)

you're really pretty, resha! welcome to specktra.


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey girl!

I know I'm late but *welcome*, I'm a newbie too.  I live in Northern VA as well.


----------



## budafly_kisz (Dec 24, 2008)

HEY!! I'm super late too but I'm in NOVA and work in DC tooooooo. Metro Center's Macy's counter has some of the greatest MA's that I've run into in our area..

Welcome though girl!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 24, 2008)

hey thanks lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i still haven't been able to hit up the Macy's at Metro center. But dammit, you've convinced me. I have to go now LOL, thanks for the tip!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 25, 2008)

You look gorgeous. Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## redshesaidred (Dec 25, 2008)

cute !


----------

